# Male Squealing?



## Kaepanda (May 1, 2014)

Hi there!

I hope I posted this in the right section (and I apologize in advance if I didn't.)

I have had my little Mushu for about two years now. HE can be a grumpy brat sometimes and like to hide whenever I come around. 

Last week, I bought another MALE hedgehog (who is 4 months old) but he is going to a friend of mine. When I introduced Mushu to this little guy (we named him "Stitch"), Mushu was delighted. I have never seen him run around his cage and interact as much as he does now. However, a few days ago when I put Mushu and Stich together again, I started hearing some squealing. At first I thought it was Stitch since he was a baby and all that. I researched online to find out more and it mentioned breading sounds. I thought this was strange since Mushu and Stitch are both males. After that I kept them separated. 


HOWEVER, when I put them together again just now, I found out that Mushu is actually the one making all the squealing sounds. He is always seen running around to try and find Stitch (including at night in his cage.) He has never done something like this before.

Does anyone know why Mushu has seemed to completely flipped personalities? And why he is now squealing for another male? I examined both Mushu and Stitch and they do not appear to have any injuries (as well as I always take Mushu to the vet for exams every few months.) I'm starting to get nervous since I will be giving Stitch back to his new home in a few weeks and Mushu cannot seem to pull himself away from Stitch. I do not want to break the little guys heart but I am genuinely concerned.

Please help!

Thanks in advance.

- Disney Freak


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

They are both males, right? You are not supposed to even put males around eachother. The hedgehog could be squealing because it got hurt due to the fact that males can and will fight to the death. This may not be the case but in the future I recomend keeping male hedgies away from eachother.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The OP has already checked for injuries, it doesn't sound like that's the issue.

I'm not sure I can give much advice on what Mushu is doing, I don't have too much experience with males or multiple hedgies. It does sound a bit like mating behavior, maybe he's just a little overexcited to see another hedgie, even if they're male? :lol: To be safe, it would probably be best to go ahead & keep them separated, just in case either of them gets overambitious and to try & keep Mushu from getting too attached. One of the other mods or people with more experience with males & multiple hedgies might have some better advice though.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Why are you putting them together? Hedgehogs are solitary animals, and males can fight to death. There is no reason to put them together other than your own fun. It will only frustrate the hedgehogs. I know of male hedgehogs trying to mate with other males (mostly just singing/chirping to them), so it is probably mating behaviour.


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

It is definitely a mating behaviour. Males do makes sounds whenever they smell any hedgehogs around. They may not know the gender of the other at first until they confirm it. Some males will take time to realize that the one they are trying to mate is a male and when they do, there is great risk of them fighting. Older males who's mojo is more active will usually be the first to make the sound. It would be safer for both to be separated and so that they would not be both stressed. You were lucky that Mushu didn't hurt Stitch when they were together. 

Mushu will be fine on his own, really. No matter how lonely they may look to us, they would prefer being alone than with a hedgie friend.


----------

